# Spring Woodcock



## Full_Draw_Killer (Jan 10, 2014)

Anyone come across any doodles yet?


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Once this bit of snow is gone, it won’t be long. I’m guessing 2 weeks at most.


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

I have not, can’t wait to get out tho.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

There was a horny Robin outside my window most of last week, and I heard Sandhills and red-winged blackbirds today. I'm guessing the Doodles are back oh, it's just a question of getting out there to find them.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Last year 3/17/18
View attachment 379527

3/18/18















3/22/18
View attachment 379533








Possibly as soon as mid next week with the warm up.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice looking bird dog you've got there!


----------



## Brien maeder (Mar 12, 2013)

This was last year the day after our last big snow storm


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

We did a quick run this afternoon and found none. We still have a good amount of snow in Ionia county. It should melt fast now...I have been seeing a lot of sand hill cranes the last week and a half also.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Just got back from a run where we have always found woodcock in the spring. Nothing but snow and ice right now.


----------



## Brien maeder (Mar 12, 2013)

Mike da Carpenter said:


> Just got back from a run where we have always found woodcock in the spring. Nothing but snow and ice right now.


I hope they don't show for a week or two don't want them caught in another weather event I think it killed a lot of birds last year can't find worms in ice and snow but I can't wait for the return


----------



## Full_Draw_Killer (Jan 10, 2014)

Ran the dog four two hours yesterday and came up empty as well. Yesterday we had two inches of snow on the ground still and now this morning it’s gone - good to see.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Brien maeder said:


> I hope they don't show for a week or two don't want them caught in another weather event I think it killed a lot of birds last year can't find worms in ice and snow but I can't wait for the return


I was thinking the same thing last year and then in the fall I had another incredible season.Resilient little birds.The last two years has been very productive for me.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Friend of ours is seeing them in mid Ohio, this week's temps should be bringing them up quick

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

to mch snow in northern mi now knee deep in my yard, want be long though


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

I believe there are a few around here in S.E.Michigan today.There will be more by Wednesday/Thursday for sure.From my experience they tolerate the cooler spring weather more than the fall.They come with the rest of the early birds and I am seeing a lot of activity.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

I'll be out running the dog tomorrow. Will report back. I think our first find last year was on the 16th.


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

Josh R said:


> Friend of ours is seeing them in mid Ohio, this week's temps should be bringing them up quick
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm in mid Ohio, seen some last week!


----------



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

I have a new Setter pup that is closing in on 4 months old but he has not been introduced to birds or anything yet he is just been being a puppy. Would it be recommended to try to get him into some woodies this spring? Or should I wait till he has been introduced to pigeons and possibly gunfire?


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

sadworld said:


> I have a new Setter pup that is closing in on 4 months old but he has not been introduced to birds or anything yet he is just been being a puppy. Would it be recommended to try to get him into some woodies this spring? Or should I wait till he has been introduced to pigeons and possibly gunfire?


I would get him around wild birds and wild bird habitat as much as possible. Woodcock are great for pups. I would wait on gunfire until after he has several points and then introduce it. I start with a loud clap on the flush once the pup shows steady to wing and then praise the living heck out of him. Then the .22 and eventually the shotgun.

My opinion only. It’s what works for me. I’m a hunter and do not trial dogs so take it for what it is worth.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

In my opinion, take him out, let him be a puppy in a place that can/does hold woodcock. Nothing better to train them on than the real thing. Be careful though, my GSP took off after a couple sandhill cranes last spring, and I didn’t think he would ever come back. Saw them circle a few hundred yards out and came back towards us, and soon to follow was the GSP. 

He was just using sight, but it showed the drive he had and we were able to reign it in and he is phenomenal now. 

Headed out tonight, and every night for the next couple weeks till the training days are over.


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Mike da Carpenter said:


> In my opinion, take him out, let him be a puppy in a place that can/does hold woodcock. Nothing better to train them on than the real thing. Be careful though, my GSP took off after a couple sandhill cranes last spring, and I didn’t think he would ever come back. Saw them circle a few hundred yards out and came back towards us, and soon to follow was the GSP.
> 
> He was just using sight, but it showed the drive he had and we were able to reign it in and he is phenomenal now.
> 
> Headed out tonight, and every night for the next couple weeks till the training days are over.


Now that is some prey drive! I’m jealous you can run. We are knee deep in snow in The Grayling area.


----------



## RCA DOGS (Sep 24, 2011)

sadworld said:


> I have a new Setter pup that is closing in on 4 months old but he has not been introduced to birds or anything yet he is just been being a puppy. Would it be recommended to try to get him into some woodies this spring? Or should I wait till he has been introduced to pigeons and possibly gunfire?


Yes! Yes! Yes!
Exposure to the woods, traveling, everything about it is helpful. No reason for gun intro if not ready, you have plenty of time, but exposure at that age is valuable


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

March 12 2017







sitting down taking a break allowing time and patience to be developed.







This one here they were out a long ways(possibly as much as a 150 yards)and dropped over the edge and never saw them again so I went to the ridge and this is where they were.
This year I will work on Annie's honor.She has been encroaching on Dixie and when I go in to flush.last year when I went to Dixie and Annie followed I was picking her up and placing her back where she first honored.I had made some progress so I will continue this year even though I rarely run both when hunting


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

I saw today that the wild sand hill cranes returned to the Detroit Zoo today! I think the woodcock will be stacking up south of the snow line. Still loads of snow in the great white North.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I seen my first robin yesterday. I guessing two weeks


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm sure they are at my area by now.The last 5 years of pictures all are dated from tenth to twelfth for my first photos when I checked my cloud album.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Went out yesterday in the drizzle...still nothing around for my area. From what I've seen it's a pretty reliable area for spring woodcock, for when they are around. Ground still had what I believe to be a little too much snow in the areas I usually find them. This rain may be the ticket to get that away, though...


----------



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

Do you find Spring Woodcock in the same types of cover that you would find them in the fall?


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I don't hunt woodcock only spring train on them. The area I find fall birds is nothing like spring ground. Not many aspen clear cuts down here. Wish there eas


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

sadworld said:


> Do you find Spring Woodcock in the same types of cover that you would find them in the fall?


I find them on the edge of grass fields in brushy cover edging woods.I will produce more finds down here than in my fall hot spots when I try in the spring not to many if any.I had my limit early everyday last fall but spring runs are not very productive up north.All the pictures I posted above are taken with me standing in the field.These represent what I find them in.i average around 2 to 3 hundred each year during a two to three week period





















View attachment 381367


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

A few more showing the grounds.


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

sadworld said:


> I have a new Setter pup that is closing in on 4 months old but he has not been introduced to birds or anything yet he is just been being a puppy. Would it be recommended to try to get him into some woodies this spring? Or should I wait till he has been introduced to pigeons and possibly gunfire?


get him out my brit went to a trainer at 4 months and I shot a woody over his point at 5 and a half months good luck


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Believe I heard a a couple of woodcock in Mid-Michigan the other day but there is perfect habitat across from my place, private property. They are fun to watch breeding and flying high and doing circles on the way down. 
Heard a couple of doves also, the birds are coming back.
The best woodcock hunting I have experienced was in the UP but dangers ground, many rocky ravines or crevices. Hard on the dogs and real thick.


----------



## dbortola (Oct 25, 2017)

I am in Central OH. Actually on the North end of Columbus. We back up to a large Metropark where they actually do evening sessions on Woodcock doing their mating flights in the evening. I was out back today and my GSP was pointing at some pines outside of our fence. Tried calling her in --- but not a budge. Then I saw it...a Woodcock slowly walking in the pine needles. Watched it for 10 minutes and He/She got nervous and bolted towards to Metropark! Great to here the tweeting of those wings!


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

dbortola said:


> Great to here the tweeting of those wings!


It never gets old. 34 years ago, I heard my first and I look forward to everyone one in the future. Reminds me of being a 12 year old with a single shot .410 and ready to take on the world.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Spent the Morning at Highland Dog Trial fields (Barn course) working with the DNR doing grassland habitat restoration work. No birds moved. Then got home, took the GSP for a run, and still no birds put up. Any day now, they will be staging for the trek up north.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Mike da Carpenter said:


> Spent the Morning at Highland Dog Trial fields (Barn course) working with the DNR doing grassland habitat restoration work. No birds moved. Then got home, took the GSP for a run, and still no birds put up. Any day now, they will be staging for the trek up north.


Sorry I didn't know you where there (Highland) would have introduced myself. Got my kids out for a couple hours to put in some man hours for the HFTA


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

I was there with my boys also. Our oldest (15) has dreams of being one of Michigan’s next Game Wardens and he says the first step is getting involved in whatever he can to ensure there is habitat for the future generations to hunt. It was well worth the time, and will gladly do it again if time permits. Got a call from work as we were mud bogging back to the pavilion for lunch and had to scoot out and handle some business.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I seen on Facebook a friend I know that runs the same spot I due got in woodcock Friday. I also talked with a woodcock bander I know he hasn't been out but is sure there bach


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Took my wife with us today (Oakland County) so she could see what all the excitement was about. Levi pointed his first Woodcock of the season right about 2 PM today (17 March 2019). I walked in and put up the WC as though we we were hunting them, and as it flushed it presented the most beautiful shot opportunity a guy/dog combo could ever ask for. I honestly think my wife was more excited than I was. She has the bug and wants to go with us again tomorrow.

In the picture below, is the exact spot the WC was standing when I walked in and flushed it. I wanted to get a picture of the habitat they are in for guys who are new to finding them. Right now, I concentrate on West and South facing sections of wetlands with good transition cover, as this provides them shelter and food. This spot (pictured below) never disappoints when the WC migrate back through. Our other covers had nothing in them, but in the next couple days should be filled up.

Get outdoors, it’s a great place to be.


----------



## Full_Draw_Killer (Jan 10, 2014)

3 finds tonight in lapeer county


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

N marquette county today got out for about 45 minutes after work. Had a great time with the dog, 3 finds. 2 woodcock and 1 grouse. Still about a foot and a half of snow but there are bare spots under some pines. Seeing the woodcock is great but man there is just something about the eruption of a grouse that lifts the spirits. There was a good amount of grouse tracks in this cover, pleasantly surprising, because it sucked for them last fall whenever I hunted it. Wahoo!


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

dog pointed 2 yesterday kalkaska county


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Found 4 today.I ran areas that are extremely wet and choked with cover and mostly impassable.For only being on the ground twice this spring due to a multiple of reasons until today Dixie did well.All points came from well over a hundred yards out.It was hard to keep on her even with a large bell.I am definitely pleased with the Astro collar after today's run.

First bird here was on a little island surrounded by water and swamp grass.








Second was deep in this brush.








Then these two took forever to get to her.Both pictures I have here she is just over 30 yards and I can not see her in there.I took the photos anyways and on both birds as I crashed through flushed before I managed another photo.(so darn thick).
















This area is almost 500 acres and all looks like this.

Then back at the truck she found a dead goose.








One thing for sure is I will not be running this spot again!


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Taser pointed 5 today at about 45 degrees N. Latitude but they were really spooky, not much more than a flash point and then they were gone. Wanted to hit another spot but my ol' Danners finally gave out and I flopped, flopped from the heel to the arch of the left boot back to the SUV. It's amazing how much water a flopping heel can splash on ones backside when traversing a half-flooded swamp. 

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Taser pointed 5 today at about 45 degrees N. Latitude but they were really spooky, not much more than a flash point and then they were gone. Wanted to hit another spot but my ol' Danners finally gave out and I flopped, flopped from the heel to the arch of the left boot back to the SUV. It's amazing how much water a flopping heel can splash on ones backside when traversing a half-flooded swamp.
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


Better now than in the middle of a hunt


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

birdhntr said:


> Better now than in the middle of a hunt


  When I'm hunting there's always an extra pair of boots in the SUV.

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## Brien maeder (Mar 12, 2013)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> When I'm hunting there's always an extra pair of boots in the SUV.
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


Went this morning 6 pointed we left when what I think was a nesting hen would not fly out of the area


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

5 or 6 finds in about an hour today. And 4 that peent so loud on the perimeter of my pasture, that it is keeping me up at night!

A crappy video I took with my phone with the bird visible on the ground.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Finally most the snow is almost gone. 4 doodles 3 grouse. First time this pups seen a bird in 5 months. He never missed a beat.


----------



## Full_Draw_Killer (Jan 10, 2014)

Point and the Flush from last night


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

You won't need dogs now there is traffic snow


----------

